# FBI has list of forum members?



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

The thread about the FBI having a list of NRA members is interesting.
Do they watch forums such as this one or gun forumns?
We talk about guns we own or like, can they identify who we are by our user names or some technical info from where we register on a forumn?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

They do not have enough time nor officers to watch every forum.
I'd be willing to bet, however, that they watch a small number of neo-nazi, white supremacist, III percenters, oath keepers, etc.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They have the technology watch for them.
I would imagine if something sets off some sort of algorithm,, a human takes a look.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

The system looks for key words and phrases. When they are found, it pops up and gets flagged until it’s reviewed for content. That includes all ilk and groups.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

If you think about the keywords and phrases they might be looking for then consider how many million times a day those words and phrases are posted on the internet everyday. It would be a daunting task to sort through all of it. 

Just don't say anything on the internet that you don't want read out loud at your trial


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s a computer, not a human. Very simple algorithm.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ALL electronic communications are stored in Utah for access at a later date of needed.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Of course it's done by computer, but given the amout of data generated every day, it's still a daunting task.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a friend that posts a lot on another forum.
He wont type CIA unless he screws with it, like cI-a.
I guess he thinks hes smarter than they are.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The nsa does it for them


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any user on any part of the web is pretty easy to catalog; any police agency should be able to track any web activity, of any individual. 

At least that is my thinking, I can easily imagine it being done. But that is only my imagination at work.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Any user on any part of the web is pretty easy to catalog; any police agency should be able to track any web activity, of any individual.
> 
> At least that is my thinking, I can easily imagine it being done. But that is only my imagination at work.


They've all but admitted what you say is true.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> Of course it's done by computer, but given the amout of data generated every day, it's still a daunting task.


Supercomputers are very well suited for the task. You know.... like what search engines use.

Over half the traffic on in innerwebs today is search engines scouring websites.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> They have the technology watch for them.
> I would imagine if something sets off some sort of algorithm,, a human takes a look.


You are correct. NSA "Monster Mind" collects all phone calls, all emails and all data exchanged on the internet. It collects everything. Snowden is famous for bringing it to the publics attention.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You seriously didn't think they weren't, did you??


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

People in the 1960's: "Shhh. You have to whisper.... the government is listening to us using a microphone in our new TV...."

People in the 2020's: "Siri, is making an auto-sear for an AR-15 out of a coat hanger legal?"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> People in the 1960's: "Shhh. You have to whisper.... the government is listening to us using a microphone in our new TV...."
> 
> People in the 2020's: "Siri, is making an auto-sear for an AR-15 out of a coat hanger legal?"


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Heck, I have federal licenses and had a security clearance, YES they are watching me. SO WHAT! I am not breaking laws. If they want to check up on me, they know where to find me. de KA5SIW


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Captjim_NM said:


> Heck, I have federal licenses and had a security clearance, YES they are watching me. SO WHAT! I am not breaking laws. If they want to check up on me, they know where to find me. de KA5SIW


Actually, yes you are. The feds have classes on how to convict ham sandwiches. If they want to arrest on one something, they'll find _something_. Big Brother is very adept at misinterpreting the law to suit their agenda.

Check out a book titled _Three Felonies A Day_.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There are so many laws on the books, you can't possibly know them all.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> People in the 1960's: "Shhh. You have to whisper.... the government is listening to us using a microphone in our new TV...."
> 
> People in the 2020's: "Siri, is making an auto-sear for an AR-15 out of a coat hanger legal?"



Can you actually do that ? I want a link.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Can you actually do that ? I want a link.


Are you saying that you don't know how to do a search on your own?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Can you actually do that ? I want a link.


No. You can't actually whisper in the 1960's any more because they occured over 50 years ago. But yes, there were those who were convinced Big Brother had microphones and transmitters in TV sets so they could listen to what we were saying.

Or are you asking about the coat-hanger auto sear? Yes, you can do that. Here's your link:




__





auto sear coat hanger ar-15 - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They've been spying on us for decades, now.

ECHELON: America's Secret Global Surveillance Network (bibliotecapleyades.net)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, I hate to brag, but I am a proud individual of our courageous FBI.

I do not have the figures clear at hand, but I'll bet I've been taken into custody by "The Bureau" probably two dozen times.

That first "Number Seven" arrest is the big one we all look forward to! They take you to a diner--anything you want--before they "cuff 'ya and stuff 'ya."

I'm beginning to tear up already!--The Tourist


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You better believe we all hav dossiers. Just write a program to run through new postings and Archie was looking for specific catch phrases or words. Mark it with the handle used then jack the email and other electronic foot prints. 

Everything is put under your legal name and ss number unless your better at this game than they are. Most of us are not that sophisticated .

Look at how they are hunting down people that ran around the Capitol but no concern for legal action of rioters and arsonists from the burn the cities campaign this past summer. It is a pure political witch hunt. Almost none of us are on the protected side. JMHO


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Robie said:


> They have the technology watch for them.
> I would imagine if something sets off some sort of algorithm,, a human takes a look.


This. It's why you should intentionally mis-spell important information, use code words, etc. Word searches can only detect the words that match what is put in the search. Remember the prohibition days which resulted in the codetalk for ordering drinks? Think like that.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s more sophisticated than just words...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> There are so many laws on the books, you can't possibly know them all.


And many laws directly conflict with each other.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And many laws directly conflict with each other.


So they get you coming and going.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> So they get you coming and going.


Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Swrock said:


> The thread about the FBI having a list of NRA members is interesting.
> Do they watch forums such as this one or gun forumns?
> We talk about guns we own or like, can they identify who we are by our user names or some technical info from where we register on a forumn?


Only a complete idiot (liberal) wouldn't think the FBI follows all of these types of forums.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yes, they are watching. Not "actively", but they can find anything you've ever posted just about anywhere.
There are a few key things that will get you extra special personal attention. Try to avoid those things.

The best you can hope for is to get lost in the crowd. Use a VPN, don't search or post things that will incriminate you, be cautious about anyone who seems eager to "help", don't be lead into a trap.
This still won't be foolproof. You have a record somewhere. Do your best to ensure nobody ever finds a need to open it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am sure there are certain explosive words that trigger a look


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am sure there are certain *explosive* words that *trigger* a look


Yep.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had such a rough week at work, I think I'm going to the bar this Friday and get BOMBED.
Man, I'm going to get LIT UP.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've had such a rough week at work, I think I'm going to the bar this Friday and get BOMBED.
> Man, I'm going to get LIT UP.


So if we don't hear from you for a while, maybe we can visit you at the DC Hoover Holiday Inn?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Yes, they are watching. Not "actively", but they can find anything you've ever posted just about anywhere.
> There are a few key things that will get you extra special personal attention. Try to avoid those things.



As political and corrupt as they have become lately, IMO, they have probably ramped up their interest in "who's who and what's what".


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

What's even worse is you don't even have to type anything these days.. Siri, Alexa, and whatever the other names are, they're listening ALL the time.. When you say their name, they reply and switch into a command mode whether it's telling them to change the channel, search for Cowboy movies, or asking them how far something is or what time Wal Mart closes.. The rest of the time, they're just listening.. 

Every cell phone out there that accepts voice input is listening as well. 

I'm more than sure the guvment watchdogs can see you walkin down a sidewalk talkin to your buddy that's walking next to you, then they can listen through your phone, see who you've been calling, and if you use it for internet use, they can pull that up as well.

Companies are watching your transactions as well. Example: I was on LinkedIn for several years, staying in contact with friends, looking at jobs, etc.. I also go on Craigslist because I need a van and I'm always looking at big trucks because I've always imagined driving across country pulling RV's or driving a big truck for a trucking company.

My background on LinkedIN is strictly Architecture and Engineering related. 
So I was going through the site one evening and up pops an Ad about Training... for learning to drive big trucks..

Coincidence?? I think not.. It's called Data Mining and it's nothing new..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are companies with huge computers that do noting but data mine, and then collate the material for specific individuals, and then sell the info to advertisers.
It would be very simple for cops to get a warrant and get that information on YOU if they were building a case.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are companies with huge computers that do noting but data mine, and then collate the material for specific individuals, and then sell the info to advertisers.
> It would be very simple for cops to get a warrant and get that information on YOU if they were building a case.


I still remember a murder case when Alexa recording was sought after for evidence. I just did a search and low and behold, there are quite a few cases out there like that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are companies with huge computers that do noting but data mine, and then collate the material for specific individuals, and then sell the info to advertisers.
> It would be very simple for cops to get a warrant and get that information on YOU if they were building a case.


There was a company 2 miles from me that did that very thing.

If you wanted to start a company and wanted a list of..."white males, over the age of 35 that own a home, have more than 1 child and drive a vehicle newer than 4 years old within these 6 zip codes".....that information was available for a price.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Maybe my next two dogs will be named Alexa and Siri.. That way when I'm in the house calling for them, Alexa and Siri will be going nuts..


----------



## KYseller (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KYseller said:


> View attachment 112905


You are replying with nothing but this stupid image.

Explain yourself.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've had such a rough week at work, I think I'm going to the bar this Friday and get BOMBED.
> Man, I'm going to get LIT UP.


Let me know what time, we can do some SHOTS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are replying with nothing but this stupid image.
> 
> Explain yourself.


Yes, please explain yourself.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Any user on any part of the web is pretty easy to catalog; any police agency should be able to track any web activity, of any individual.
> 
> At least that is my thinking, I can easily imagine it being done. But that is only my imagination at work.


They can track a device and what’s put on the device but they don’t know who has the device. 
Example, I could have a cell phone that’s not registered to me on a network that’s not connected to me. 

They could track it but ultimately a camera or person would need to put eyes on the target to begin the identification process.

But I don’t really care, I obey the law and have no problems doing so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> But I don’t really care, I obey the law and have no problems doing so.


You mean the laws you are aware of. It's said there are so many laws on the books it's impossible to know them all.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> You are replying with nothing but this stupid image.
> 
> Explain yourself.





rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, please explain yourself.



It’s probably the fake Russian again, his posts always contained brainless, disconnected material. 
That guy doesn’t have all of marbles; and might be on a crusade, to disrupt conservative forums.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They can track a device and what’s put on the device but they don’t know who has the device.
> Example, I could have a cell phone that’s not registered to me on a network that’s not connected to me.
> 
> They could track it but ultimately a camera or person would need to put eyes on the target to begin the identification process.
> ...


Correct, they need the device, but that is easy to get, all that they need to do is apply for a search warrant.
Then they can go to the owner of it and plunder their house and car. And then in a leisurely way, they can overturn anyone’s life. It’s easy to do evil, in the name of doing good.

You should read The Gulag Archipelago, or An American In The Gulag; to have a better understanding of tyrants.

Solzhenitsyn obeyed the law, he was an officer, a captain of artillery in the Soviet army. One day the KGB or GRU, showed up, and charged him and then took him away. And that was that.

The same thing happened with the American, the KGB suspected him because he was an American, who worked at the American embassy
He had an acquaintance who was in the KGB, and that made him double damned, since he was thought to be a spy.

Next thing that you know, he was sent into the Gulag system. And he stayed there a few years too.

You are presumed guilty by any government agent or agency, and you must prove your innocence to them.
That is why Amendment V & VI are there, in the Constitution of the United States. Obama infamously called it full of negative rights. It’s a barrier against the government; whether, local, state and/or federal, and that’s what it is.



Amazon.com


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> You should read The Gulag Archipelago, or An American In The Gulag; to have a better understanding of tyrants.
> 
> Solzhenitsyn obeyed the law, he was an officer, a captain of artillery in the Soviet army. One day the KGB or GRU, showed up, and charged him and then took him away. And that was that.
> 
> ...


what does that have to do with tracking a person with a phone ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Swrock said:


> The thread about the FBI having a list of NRA members is interesting.
> Do they watch forums such as this one or gun forumns?
> We talk about guns we own or like, can they identify who we are by our user names or some technical info from where we register on a forumn?


The Cowardly Canucks that own this forum sell the membership list as fast as their maple-syrup sticky hands can move.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swrock said:


> The thread about the FBI having a list of NRA members is interesting.
> Do they watch forums such as this one or gun forumns?
> We talk about guns we own or like, can they identify who we are by our user names or some technical info from where we register on a forumn?


The FBI probably watches prepper and survivalist forums, as a default measure. They conflate them with Nazi and Klan sites, and those kind of sites do exist. The government can’t tell the difference, so it monitors anything and everything, and it does not use discretion. The government doesn’t have anything resembling common sense.

It’s easy to track all users of this or any other forum.


----------

